# La Casa di Carta 5, disponibile su Netflix



## fabri47 (3 Settembre 2021)

La *quinta e ultima stagione* de *La Casa di Carta* è disponibile su *Netflix*. Si riparte dagli ultimi episodi della quarta stagione, dove il Professore (Álvaro Morte) e la sua squadra di rapinatori sono sempre più in difficoltà nella zecca di Madrid, grazie alle trappole dell'ispettrice Alicia Sierra.

*Mi raccomando, mettete eventuali colpi di scena sotto spoiler tramite l'apposito codice.*


----------



## Raryof (3 Settembre 2021)

Quanti episodi sono usciti? io ho scaricato i primi 5 oggi.


----------



## fabri47 (3 Settembre 2021)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Quanti episodi sono usciti? io ho scaricato i primi 5 oggi.


Ci sono i primi cinque episodi online su Netflix. Io ancora devo vederli.


----------



## Jino (3 Settembre 2021)

Lo guardo anche se mi ha stancato da diverse stagioni, lo guardo ormai perchè si, ma a parte la prima stagione è un crollo verticale.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (3 Settembre 2021)

grazie dell'info. speriamo in qualcosa di meglio della stagione 4 che era stata orribile


----------



## mabadi (4 Settembre 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> La *quinta e ultima stagione* de *La Casa di Carta* è disponibile su *Netflix*. Si riparte dagli ultimi episodi della quarta stagione, dove il Professore (Álvaro Morte) e la sua squadra di rapinatori sono sempre più in difficoltà nella zecca di Madrid, grazie alle trappole dell'ispettrice Alicia Sierra.
> 
> *Mi raccomando, mettete eventuali colpi di scena sotto spoiler tramite l'apposito codice.*


La quarta stagione e la quinta secondo me sono state "dilatate" per allungare il brodo e si vede.
Il personaggio principale è diventato John Jey Rambo.
Le prime tre sembravano per la maggior parte sullo stile i 7 uomini d'oro e onestamente a me sono piaciute di più.


----------



## pazzomania (4 Settembre 2021)

Finito di vederla, davvero piena di trash


----------



## mabadi (5 Settembre 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Finito di vederla, davvero piena di trash


ma non è finita hanno diviso la 5 in due parti


----------



## pazzomania (5 Settembre 2021)

mabadi ha scritto:


> ma non è finita hanno diviso la 5 in due parti


Lo so


----------



## Baba (5 Settembre 2021)

Pensavo peggio dai


----------



## fabri47 (7 Settembre 2021)

Penso che questa sia al momento la stagione peggiore e vi spiego perchè...


Anticipazione (Spoiler): spoiler



Cioè l'80-90% sono stati flashback, perchè altrimenti il tutto sarebbe durato con meno episodi. Flashback per di più poco interessanti fatta eccezione per quelli di Berlino, che però potevano essere sfruttati per uno spin-off magari. Coraggioso il colpo di scena della morte di Tokyo, ma sono sicuro che non lo sfrutteranno a dovere e nei prossimi episodi vedremo tutta la vita di Tokyo, anziché quello che succede nella banca.


----------



## Super_Lollo (7 Settembre 2021)

La qualità globale si è alzata in modo incredibile, hanno fatto i soldi. Tantissimi soldi che gli hanno permesso di aver un budget infinito per questa quinta stagione. 

E si vedono tutti questi soldi, scenenggiatura, fotografia, locations ecc ecc. 
Voto 10 a queste prime 5 puntate, forse nella globalità la miglior stagione della serie.


----------



## admin (7 Settembre 2021)

È una roba davvero ridicola. Salvataggi di gente praticamente morta che manco nei mega ospedali dei vips. Tralasciando la sceneggiatura che ormai fa davvero ridere per quanto sia davvero poco credibile 

Ma il tizio che menava con tanto di propaganda mondialista lgbtgwgyehxbeuzbehwjxhh?!
“Fascistah! Razzistah! Maschilistah! Machistah!


----------



## pazzomania (7 Settembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> È una roba davvero ridicola. Salvataggi di gente praticamente morta che manco nei mega ospedali dei vips. Tralasciando la sceneggiatura che ormai fa davvero ridere per quanto sia davvero poco credibile
> 
> Ma il tizio che menava con tanto di propaganda mondialista lgbtgwgyehxbeuzbehwjxhh?!
> “Fascistah! Razzistah! Maschilistah! Machistah!


E quando ha preso la bomba a mano al volo centrando il buco nella porta?


----------



## fabri47 (7 Settembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> È una roba davvero ridicola. *Salvataggi di gente praticamente morta che manco nei mega ospedali dei vips*. Tralasciando la sceneggiatura che ormai fa davvero ridere per quanto sia davvero poco credibile
> 
> Ma il tizio che menava con tanto di propaganda mondialista lgbtgwgyehxbeuzbehwjxhh?!
> “Fascistah! Razzistah! Maschilistah! Machistah!


Alex Pina esagera parecchio con queste cose, non lo so se ci è o ci fa. Ho guardato i primi episodi di "Sky Rojo", sempre di Pina (porcata megagalattica con tanto di propaganda femminista a go-go e con tanto di citazioni fatte malissimo a Tarantino), ed in una delle prime scene fanno vedere una delle prostitute protagoniste che viene curata dopo un colpo di pistola da...un veterinario  .


----------



## fabri47 (7 Settembre 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> E quando ha preso la bomba a mano al volo centrando il buco nella porta?


Quello non è "niente". Vogliamo parlare dei...


Anticipazione (Spoiler): spoiler



militari dell'ESERCITO che come dei polli si facevano sentire quello che dicevano ai rapinatori rinchiusi in cucina.



In ogni caso, serie godibile, ma piena di difetti ed in questa stagione, oltre alle varie forzature già presenti fin dalla prima ma ulteriormente ampliate, non hanno fatto altro che allungare il brodo con scene inutili. Insomma, chi parla di migliore stagione non so cos'abbia visto, al di là che c'è di meglio nel genere.


----------



## Snake (1 Dicembre 2021)

ahahaha leggo di spin off su berlino, e figuriamoci se non lo faranno su altri personaggi, ma finirà mai sta porcata di serie?


----------



## Tobi (5 Dicembre 2021)

Finita. Stupenda


----------



## MissRossonera (5 Dicembre 2021)

Tobi ha scritto:


> Finita. Stupenda


Finita anch'io ora. Bel finale ma tutto sempre più surreale come dalla terza in poi.


----------



## emamilan99 (5 Dicembre 2021)

Devo ancora vederla.. mi aspetto che metà banda venga uccisa e metà arrestata


----------



## Jino (5 Dicembre 2021)

Oramai la guardo per inerzia, ma proprio non mi dice più niente, è surreale......


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (5 Dicembre 2021)

Io ho visto solo il primo episodio, della prima stagione. Mi aveva già rotto le palle. 

Come livello di Serie TV ho: Soprano, The Shield (non agent of Shield) Sons of Anarchy, Nip/Tuck, SuperNatural, Penny Dreadful. 

È anche solo minimamente paragonabile, come qualità della trama etc. A queste serie? Parlo di qualità, non di genere etc.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (5 Dicembre 2021)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Io ho visto solo il primo episodio, della prima stagione. Mi aveva già rotto le palle.
> 
> Come livello di Serie TV ho: Soprano, The Shield (non agent of Shield) Sons of Anarchy, Nip/Tuck, SuperNatural, Penny Dreadful.
> 
> È anche solo minimamente paragonabile, come qualità della trama etc. A queste serie? Parlo di qualità, non di genere etc.


Ti stimo.
Sto provando di guardare la prima stagione e proprio non riesce a piacermi. Ogni puntata esce qualche dramma personale...ma non erano professionisti con tantissima preparazione? Troppe situazione che sembrano straforzate per mandare avanti la storia / una puntata. Tutti miei amici mi hanno consigliato Casa di Carta...boh, non gli capisco.

Le serie che hai elencato invece piacciono tutte anche a me. Faresti meglio a guardare i fantastici The Wire e Boardwalk Empire, oppure Narcos.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (5 Dicembre 2021)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Ti stimo.
> Sto provando di guardare la prima stagione e proprio non riesce a piacermi. Ogni puntata esce qualche dramma personale...ma non erano professionisti con tantissima preparazione? Troppe situazione che sembrano straforzate per mandare avanti la storia / una puntata. Tutti miei amici mi hanno consigliato Casa di Carta...boh, non gli capisco.
> 
> Le serie che hai elencato invece piacciono tutte anche a me. Faresti meglio a guardare i fantastici The Wire e Boardwalk Empire, oppure Narcos.



Viste The Wire e Boardwalk Empire. 
Narcos ho visto solo i primi 4 episodi della prima stagione, dovrei riprenderla. 

Mi hanno consigliato peaky blinder, sai dirmi qualcosa al riguardo?


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (5 Dicembre 2021)

Mai capito il successo di sta roba, io mi sono fermato al primo episodio della prima serie.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (5 Dicembre 2021)

Bho, ho visto le prime quattro serie e mi sto sforzando di vedere anche la quinta serie ma oramai è diventato uno show pietoso.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (7 Dicembre 2021)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Viste The Wire e Boardwalk Empire.
> Narcos ho visto solo i primi 4 episodi della prima stagione, dovrei riprenderla.
> 
> Mi hanno consigliato peaky blinder, sai dirmi qualcosa al riguardo?


Serie mai vista, ma ne ho sentito parlare bene diversa gente. É anche sulla mia lista.


----------



## fabri47 (16 Dicembre 2021)

Finale barzelletta, come tutta questa parte conclusiva. Hanno trasformato un'interessante action-thriller in una serie comico fantascientifica. Top di questi episodi finali...


Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Il professore che fugge dalla macchina dell'ispettrice mangiando letteralmente il sedile LOL e poi nell'episodio successivo quando fuggono dentro i bidoni dell'immondizia con migliaia di poliziotti davanti che non si accorgono che ci sono loro dentro...Poi vabbè, il finale con la Spagna che si riprende economicamente con le leghe di ottone è super.


----------



## Giofa (16 Dicembre 2021)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Io ho visto solo il primo episodio, della prima stagione. Mi aveva già rotto le palle.
> 
> Come livello di Serie TV ho: Soprano, The Shield (non agent of Shield) Sons of Anarchy, Nip/Tuck, SuperNatural, Penny Dreadful.
> 
> È anche solo minimamente paragonabile, come qualità della trama etc. A queste serie? Parlo di qualità, non di genere etc.


Io ho guardato il primo episodio poi l’ho mollato li per settimane, se superi il primo episodio secondo me le prime due stagioni sono godibili e volendo la storia finisce lì. Poi l’hanno ripreso per l’enorme successo inaspettato ed è un po’ forzato. Nel complesso mi è piaciuta come serie ma è andata in calando come spesso accade


----------



## Tifo'o (16 Dicembre 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Finale barzelletta, come tutta questa parte conclusiva. Hanno trasformato un'interessante action-thriller in una serie comico fantascientifica. Top di questi episodi finali...
> 
> 
> Anticipazione (Spoiler)
> ...


Il finale però ha una sua spiegazione


Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Lasciando perdere la storia in se che è non è realistica e questo lo sanno tutti. Il finale però spiega una cosa importante, ovvero che viviamo in una illusione economica. I sistema finanziario è solo costruito è tutto costruito. Alla fine vai a lavorare per prenderti uno stipendio fatto di carta. Prima ci si scambiava con l'oro/argento poi si è deciso ch si può usare della carta con scritto "banca of ..." ecco la tua fatica ed tuo sudore di 10 ore lavorative al giorno sta in quella carta. Ma la gente ci crede e dunque va bene cosi, se domani il sistema decidesse che la merce di scambio non sarà più la carta ma di quanti sacchetti di patatine ebbene tutti ci andrebbero dietro come pecore nonostante possa sembrare ridicolo. Tra l'altro, ora il denaro non è nemmeno carta stampato, ma soldi elettronici fatti di 0/1.. questo è ancora peggio perché di fatto non puoi nemmeno toccare o vede qualcosa che fluttua peggio anche dell'aria che non si vede ma sappiamo che esiste ed ha una funzione vitale.

Mi ricorda tanto la fiaba dei i vestiti dell'imperatore. Il punto del professero alla fine è proprio questo. Metti quelle barrette gialli che tanto ad occhio nudo sono come lingotti d'oro e tutti ci andranno dietro.


----------



## pazzomania (16 Dicembre 2021)

Vista tutta, è godibile, va presa per quello che è

Ma puro al 100% trash dai!

Hanno spolpato tutto lo spolpabile perchè tirava.


----------



## fabri47 (16 Dicembre 2021)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Il finale però ha una sua spiegazione
> 
> 
> Anticipazione (Spoiler)
> ...


Hai ragione sul significato, ma il metodo in cui tutto è stato costruito da renderlo surreale. Si poteva sfruttare molto meglio a livello di scrittura e non che


Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Appena sono apparsi i mezzi in diretta tv con il finto oro, bam! Crisi finita.



Alex Pina, creatore della serie, ha grandissimi mezzi, ma a sceneggiatura fa veramente pena. Per non parlare di Sky Rojo, una schifezza immensa che scopiazza malissimo Tarantino. In ogni caso, guarderò volentieri lo spin-off di Berlino anche perché i suoi flashback sono stati sicuramente i momenti meglio riusciti della serie post-prima stagione in generale.


----------



## hakaishin (16 Dicembre 2021)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Viste The Wire e Boardwalk Empire.
> Narcos ho visto solo i primi 4 episodi della prima stagione, dovrei riprenderla.
> 
> Mi hanno consigliato peaky blinder, sai dirmi qualcosa al riguardo?


Vediti subito peaky blinders senza neanche pensarci. Eccezionale per trama, personaggi, contesto storico, recitazione. Manca solo la stagione finale che arriverà a breve. La roba bbc è sempre una garanzia.
Se riesci, recupera Taboo, serie scritta e interpretata da Tom Hardy (presente anche in peaky blinders)


----------



## pazzomania (16 Dicembre 2021)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Vediti subito peaky blinders senza neanche pensarci. Eccezionale per trama, personaggi, contesto storico, recitazione. Manca solo la stagione finale che arriverà a breve.


Avevo cominciato a guardarlo, ma la mia ragazza scassava le palle perchè a lei non piaceva, cosi ho smesso.

Avevo letto fosse un mezzo capolavoro.


----------



## hakaishin (16 Dicembre 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Finale barzelletta, come tutta questa parte conclusiva. Hanno trasformato un'interessante action-thriller in una serie comico fantascientifica. Top di questi episodi finali...
> 
> 
> Anticipazione (Spoiler)
> ...


Concordo. Una barzelletta. Sono riusciti a rovinare anche questa serie.
Io ormai non capisco cosa passi nella mente di scrittori e produttori di serie tv ormai, vanno a finire tutte a schifo.
È sicuramente godibile questa ultima serie per recitazione e azione ma è diventata roba di fantascienza che manco un videogioco onirico, manco GTA arriva a sti livelli di trash. Mah
Io finale poi totalmente idiota


----------



## hakaishin (16 Dicembre 2021)

Giofa ha scritto:


> Io ho guardato il primo episodio poi l’ho mollato li per settimane, se superi il primo episodio secondo me le prime due stagioni sono godibili e volendo la storia finisce lì. Poi l’hanno ripreso per l’enorme successo inaspettato ed è un po’ forzato. Nel complesso mi è piaciuta come serie ma è andata in calando come spesso accade


Fondamentante era una singola stagione stand alone. Poi hanno voluto esagerare per l’enorme successo. Finisce sempre male così


----------



## Devil man (16 Dicembre 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Hai ragione sul significato, ma il metodo in cui tutto è stato costruito da renderlo surreale. Si poteva sfruttare molto meglio a livello di scrittura e non che
> 
> 
> Anticipazione (Spoiler)
> ...


nessuno ti vieta però di cambiare quella carta in oro


----------



## kekkopot (16 Dicembre 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Vista tutta, è godibile, va presa per quello che è
> 
> Ma puro al 100% trash dai!
> 
> Hanno spolpato tutto lo spolpabile perchè tirava.


Si... è una serie da vedere a tempo perso.


----------



## pazzomania (16 Dicembre 2021)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Concordo. Una barzelletta. Sono riusciti a rovinare anche questa serie.
> Io ormai non capisco cosa passi nella mente di scrittori e produttori di serie tv ormai, vanno a finire tutte a schifo.
> È sicuramente godibile questa ultima serie per recitazione e azione ma è diventata roba di fantascienza che manco un videogioco onirico, manco GTA arriva a sti livelli di trash. Mah
> Io finale poi totalmente idiota


C'è che probabilmente quando scrivono una serie, finchè hanno tutto chiaro come inizia e come finisce, danno un filo logico a tutto.

Appena il brodo va allungato per evidenti ragioni economiche, iniziano con paradossi e robe illogiche.


----------



## hakaishin (16 Dicembre 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Avevo cominciato a guardarlo, ma la mia ragazza scassava le palle perchè a lei non piaceva, cosi ho smesso.
> 
> Avevo letto fosse un mezzo capolavoro.


È un capolavoro. Tra le mie 5 serie preferite.
Inizia lento ma poi è un crescendo, sempre meglio fino ad arrivare al climax dell’ultima stagione . La scrittura è meravigliosa, i personaggi definiti magistralmente. Tommy è un personaggio immenso. Fidati, vedila tutta d’un fiato..
Sono solo 6 puntate a stagione


----------



## fabri47 (16 Dicembre 2021)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Concordo. Una barzelletta. Sono riusciti a rovinare anche questa serie.
> Io ormai non capisco cosa passi nella mente di scrittori e produttori di serie tv ormai, vanno a finire tutte a schifo.
> È sicuramente godibile questa ultima serie per recitazione e azione ma è diventata roba di fantascienza che manco un videogioco onirico, manco GTA arriva a sti livelli di trash. Mah
> Io finale poi totalmente idiota


Sia chiaro, non è mai stata un capolavoro. La Casa di Carta ha avuto come grande pregio, nonché vero punto di forza al punto da renderla unica per certi aspetti, di essere una serie tv su un tema "impegnato" come la rapina accessibile a tutti, anche e soprattutto al pubblico generalista e vicino alle fiction classiche e alle soap opera (alcuni attori facevano parte del Segreto, tipo Il Professore o Denver). Il successo è dovuto soprattutto a questo. Per me era veramente adatta per la Rai o Mediaset, non a caso Freccero quando tornò direttore di Rai 2 qualche anno fa, nella conferenza stampa disse che fu un peccato che la Rai non avesse prodotto La Casa di Carta.


----------



## pazzomania (16 Dicembre 2021)

Ma solo io ho persa tantissima attrazione verso le Serie TV?

Prima me ne seguivo tante, ne ho divorate per 10 anni almeno.

Da un paio danni mi interessano poco, diventato tutto prevedibile boh

Forse è il cerchio della vita


----------



## kekkopot (16 Dicembre 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Avevo cominciato a guardarlo, ma la mia ragazza scassava le palle perchè a lei non piaceva, cosi ho smesso.
> 
> Avevo letto fosse un mezzo capolavoro.


E' un pò lenta... anche io ho dovuto rivedere i primi episodi un pò di volte perchè mi addormentavo


----------



## kekkopot (16 Dicembre 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ma solo io ho persa tantissima attrazione verso le Serie TV?
> 
> Prima me ne seguivo tante, ne ho divorate per 10 anni almeno.
> 
> ...


Anche io. Prima di scegliere una nuova serie da guardare possono passare anche mesi...


----------



## pazzomania (16 Dicembre 2021)

kekkopot ha scritto:


> E' un pò lenta... anche io ho dovuto rivedere i primi episodi un pò di volte perchè mi addormentavo





hakaishin ha scritto:


> È un capolavoro. Tra le mie 5 serie preferite.
> Inizia lento ma poi è un crescendo, sempre meglio fino ad arrivare al climax dell’ultima stagione . La scrittura è meravigliosa, i personaggi definiti magistralmente. Tommy è un personaggio immenso. Fidati, vedila tutta d’un fiato..
> Sono solo 6 puntate a stagione


Tipo Breaking Bad?

Parte con calma fino ad essere un fottuto capolavoro.


----------



## hakaishin (16 Dicembre 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> C'è che probabilmente quando scrivono una serie, finchè hanno tutto chiaro come inizia e come finisce, danno un filo logico a tutto.
> 
> Appena il brodo va allungato per evidenti ragioni economiche, iniziano con paradossi e robe illogiche.


Purtroppo ormai per ragioni economiche, tutto viene distrutto e storpiato, cancellandone la vera essenza. La casa di carta era una serie stand alone, che raccontava una storia dall’inizio alla fine. Infatti, seppure surreale, la prima stagione è fantastica. Ed era finita lì. Purtroppo il grande successo ha fatto drizzare le orecchie a Netflix che ha deciso di allungare il brodo rovinando tutto.
A me fa piacere quando le mie serie preferite continuano perché amo i personaggi e la storia ma poi mi rendo conto che se si va avanti male, si rovina un bellissimo racconto. Meglio chiudere prima.

Guarda cosa hanno combinato col trono di spade, come rovinate una delle miglior serie di sempre. E avevano pure l’aiuto del creatore dei libri.

Invece, per fortuna, ci sono serie che nascono intere, con una storia programmata dall’inizio alla fine come breaking bad, il cui creatore aveva in mente la storia e l’ha scritta in 5 stagioni perfette


----------



## pazzomania (16 Dicembre 2021)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Purtroppo ormai per ragioni economiche, tutto viene distrutto e storpiato, cancellandone la vera essenza. La casa di carta era una serie stand alone, che raccontava una storia dall’inizio alla fine. Infatti, seppure surreale, la prima stagione è fantastica. Ed era finita lì. Purtroppo il grande successo ha fatto drizzare le orecchie a Netflix che ha deciso di allungare il brodo rovinando tutto.
> A me fa piacere quando le mie serie preferite continuano perché amo i personaggi e la storia ma poi mi rendo conto che se si va avanti male, si rovina un bellissimo racconto. Meglio chiudere prima.
> 
> Guarda cosa hanno combinato col trono di spade, come rovinate una delle miglior serie di sempre. E avevano pure l’aiuto del creatore dei libri.
> ...


vero, quoto tutto


----------



## hakaishin (16 Dicembre 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Sia chiaro, non è mai stata un capolavoro. La Casa di Carta ha avuto come grande pregio, nonché vero punto di forza al punto da renderla unica per certi aspetti, di essere una serie tv su un tema "impegnato" come la rapina accessibile a tutti, anche e soprattutto al pubblico generalista e vicino alle fiction classiche e alle soap opera (alcuni attori facevano parte del Segreto, tipo Il Professore o Denver). Il successo è dovuto soprattutto a questo. Per me era veramente adatta per la Rai o Mediaset, non a caso Freccero quando tornò direttore di Rai 2 qualche anno fa, nella conferenza stampa disse che fu un peccato che la Rai non avesse prodotto La Casa di Carta.


Per me la prima stagione se non è un capolavoro, ci siamo vicini, soprattutto per tutto quello che hai detto tu. Aggiungi una scrittura coerente, ottima recitazione e personaggi perfetti. Ma doveva finire lì


----------



## hakaishin (16 Dicembre 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ma solo io ho persa tantissima attrazione verso le Serie TV?
> 
> Prima me ne seguivo tante, ne ho divorate per 10 anni almeno.
> 
> ...


Perché tutte le grandi serie sono finite. Di buono è rimasto veramente poco purtroppo


----------



## kekkopot (16 Dicembre 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Tipo Breaking Bad?
> 
> Parte con calma fino ad essere un fottuto capolavoro.


Breaking bad in confronto parte molto più veloce a mio parare.
Forse più simile alla partenza di GoT....


----------



## hakaishin (16 Dicembre 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Tipo Breaking Bad?
> 
> Parte con calma fino ad essere un fottuto capolavoro.


Esattamente. Anche qui trovi un personaggio con una storia importante, con un immenso travaglio interiore. Sempre diviso tra ciò che va fatto e ciò che si vorrebbe fare


----------



## pazzomania (16 Dicembre 2021)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Perché tutte le grandi serie sono finite. Di buono è rimasto veramente poco purtroppo


L' ho pensato.

Ma se invece fossimo noi che ormai siamo cosi "esperti" da non stupirci più di nulla?

Da ragazzo sono stato un gran videogiocatore, a me viene ancora da piangere a pensare alle atmosfere e i momenti vissuti giocando a cose tipo Tomb Raider The Last Rivelation, Resident Evil, Silent Hill.
Enigmi, musiche, difficoltà, frustrazione quando non riuscivi a fare qualcosa.

Poi ho smesso, perchè sti giochi moderni sono migliorati in grafica, ma sul resto mi sembrano facciano tutti ca...re in quanto a coinvolgimento ed emozioni, percorsi lineari e zero difficoltà che ti fanno bestemmiare.

Ma mi chiedo, sono peggiorati i videogame o sono solo cambiato io?


----------



## Route66 (16 Dicembre 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Avevo cominciato a guardarlo, ma la mia ragazza scassava le palle perchè a lei non piaceva, cosi ho smesso.
> 
> Avevo letto fosse un mezzo capolavoro.


Prendo come spunto il tuo post lo smonto e lo rimonto a modo mio.
Avevo iniziato a guardarla(La casa...) perchè la mia compagna era cosi entusiasta.......
Mi sono bastati due minuti e dato che mi pareva sui livelli di una telenovela brasiliana degli anni '90 ho finito li.
Penso di essere l'unico nel forum che non ha mai visto una puntata di sta roba.
Non me ne vanto ovviamente ma non sono pentito


----------



## Pamparulez2 (16 Dicembre 2021)

A me sinceramente questi ultimi episodi non sono dispiaciuti. 
Diciamocelo chiaramente, la serie era nata e pensata per durare una stagione. Ovviamente già nella prima stagione ci sono avvenimenti che fanno storcere il naso perchè troppo inverosimili.. ma si guarda una serie TV e si accetta certi compromessi. Le stagioni successive sono ovviamente forzate e dettate dall'enorme successo.. e francamente molti episodi li ho guardati perchè tanto ormai ero in ballo.... pero' questi ultimi 3/4 episodi mi sono piaciuti, e trovo che il finale sia ben pensato e che abbia una logica... Ho visto cose peggiori, mi sembrate troppo critici.


----------



## hakaishin (16 Dicembre 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> L' ho pensato.
> 
> Ma se invece fossimo noi che ormai siamo cosi "esperti" da non stupirci più di nulla?
> 
> ...


No permettimi, sui videogiochi ti stai perdendo il mondo: capolavori come god of war, red dead redemption 1 e 2, la serie uncharted, alcuni Assassin’s creed, the last of us, ghost of tsushima, gta IV e V, the Witcher 3, skyrim..ma di che parliamo dai? L’Olimpo dei videogiochi e della narrazione digitale.

Per quanto riguarda le serie tv, si noi siamo esperti e molto pretenziosi ma è anche vero che il livello si sta abbassando sempre di più sia al cinema che in tv perché il trash e l’ignoranza la fanno da padroni e tutti si devono uniformare ai bimbi minkia di oggi


----------

